# Emissions Warranty



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I cannot find any information in any of my owners manuals and anything online but does a document exist as to what is exactly covered ( i.e. list what sensors and hardware by name in black and white) under the 8 year 80,000 mile emissions warranty?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k12chev_lim_wm.pdf


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wondered about this, see under Emissions.

"Specified major components are covered for the first 8 years or 80,000 miles, whichever comes first."

Been this way for a long time but haven't seen this in print for quite awhile. Believe this should also cover a reflash, but not quite clear on this. That code sure deals with emissions.

Was back in around 1982 the EGR went bad on my 78 Fleetwood, was shocked when my then honest dealer said, you can have a new one for free. Didn't want the old one. Sure added a bunch of crap since then. 

Downloaded that http://www.chevrolet.com/content/dam...hev_lim_wm.pdf 
and saved it in my Cruze file, just in case.

Thanks for finding it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2017)

Could you post the actual file, the link is no longer valid. Thank you!!!


----------



## silver14diesel (May 20, 2015)

OP Idk if your gas or diesel but on my CTD I received a letter from Chevy a couple months ago stating they extended emissions warranty to 8 years 120,000.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------

